# headtilt in rabbits



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

hiya everyone, im hoping to get as much help as possible here.
my aunties rabbit has come down with a case of head tilt (well we think it looks awful but im sure theres been worse cases) we took the rabbits to the vets who said theres two options either put lola to sleep or try and pull her out of it. they have gave her baytril and panacur (i think). my auntie is not very good at these types of things and burst into tears everytime she looks at her. i offered to take her in until she decides what to do with her. so shes bringing her round tonight. shes still eating/dinking/pooping with a little bit of help and direction, her main problem is that shes having trouble moving without getting wobbly and falling over. 
i have a few main questions:
is it safe to have her at my house because i have other buns including a litter of 7 week olds? is she really going to live a full and happy life or is it just prolonging her pain tomake us feel better? and i just wondered if anybody elses buns have ever had it and recovered. another thing is were going on holiday tomorrow (my family and my aunts family together) do you think it will be too stressful to take her with us?

sorry for the essay, im just sick with worry as i love lola as if shes my own bun!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

This may be worth a read for you and your aunt.

Head Tilt: Causes and Treatment


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks kammie, iv been reading so much.... but it dont seem to sink in.  shes such a lovely bun... its just not fair :crying:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

kelly-m-e said:


> hiya everyone, im hoping to get as much help as possible here.
> my aunties rabbit has come down with a case of head tilt (well we think it looks awful but im sure theres been worse cases) we took the rabbits to the vets who said theres two options either put lola to sleep or try and pull her out of it. they have gave her baytril and panacur (i think). my auntie is not very good at these types of things and burst into tears everytime she looks at her. i offered to take her in until she decides what to do with her. so shes bringing her round tonight. shes still eating/dinking/pooping with a little bit of help and direction, her main problem is that shes having trouble moving without getting wobbly and falling over.
> i have a few main questions:
> is it safe to have her at my house because i have other buns including a litter of 7 week olds? is she really going to live a full and happy life or is it just prolonging her pain tomake us feel better? and i just wondered if anybody elses buns have ever had it and recovered. another thing is were going on holiday tomorrow (my family and my aunts family together) do you think it will be too stressful to take her with us?
> ...


Hi, sorry to hear about your rabbit!
It unfortunatly sounds like worms  which isnt a very nice thing to have. Have you tried googling worms and seeing if shes got the same symtoms?

What kind of rabbit is she? They thought my rabbit was poorly but because she was an albino we've put it down to her just having poor eyesight. My rabbit stands still but has a problem keeping her head still. She moves it from side to side.

In my opinion (and im not a doctor or anything) but I would bring a poorly rabbit anywhere near your health ones. ESP when they are young and/or havent had there injections. Hope that helps abit and I hope the rabbits ok  x


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

shes a lionhead, but with long hair all over. if that makes any sense lol.

she seems ok in herself and shes picked her head up more since yesterday, she just falls over as she walks.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

If she's already improving then thats a good sign. I wouldn't give up her just yet, have a good read of the link I gave you before and try everything it advices. I know its hard to concentrate and take it in when your so worried about her but its for her your doing it.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

My bun Sugar is currently experiencing a slight head tilt and his eyes and head move from side to side as though he's reading. My vet has put this down to worms and I am worming him using panacur which i've been told to do for 28 days, we're on day 14 today and he is gradually improving.

If this is what is causing Lola's problem then I wouldn't put her in with your rabbits as the worms can spread (carried by spores in the urine) I've had to worm my other rabbit too.

There are other causes of head tilt though so it may not be worms, Kammies article was a good one. 

Although it was painful for me to see Sugar walking round in circles and wetting himself  he seemed completely oblivious to it all and has continued having a good appetite...I wouldn't worry unless she stops eating. Until this happens I think there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Hope that helps a bit....


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a guinea pig who has a head tilt, she has had for a few months now, I think maybe she has had a mini-stroke, she has one eye which is a a bit bulged out and one normal one, and she dribbles a bit . I thought that she wouldnt survive and that I would have to have her PTS but she is fine, she eats, drinks and moves around, although if you pick her up she loses her balance when I put her down. She still eats the grass when I put her on it, and generally she is ok, I think the tilt has even got a bit better. She is 6 years old now, and shes ok with it, so I would give the bun a chance, having seen how Nala is doing with it.

Depends on whats causing the problem with your bun as to whether you chance it with yours, if its a mini-stroke, or something like that then it wont be a problem, if its something like worms, then dont risk it. 
If you have got some way of taking her with you, I proberly would take her, if you have an indoor cage or a dog crate?

*Heidi*


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks for the replys everyone, 
iv seen lola today and shes alot better than yesterday night, the vets dont know whats causing it yet so were just letting her be for now. shes eating/drinking/pooping ok and she seems happy enough so putting her to sleep is deffinately the last option. 

as for the holiday a family friend is looking after her, she used to breed rabbits and did some work experience at a vets so she knows what shes doing.

thanks again everyone!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

best bet would be to worm her for 28 days, as the worms wont just go away, I would also worm all ur bunnies too if you havent already, (its about £7 online for 2 medium bunnies)


----------

